# Share Wealth Systems



## rexob (20 December 2010)

Does anyone know anything about ShareWealth Systems


----------



## ColB (20 December 2010)

*Re: Share Advisors*


```
Does anyone know anything about ShareWealth Systems
```

Perhaps try a few google checks rexob.  Before you part with your $3k plus $800 support fees for 12 months for one of their systems it may be far more cost efficient and beneficial to research this forum or a much cheaper book.  Otherwise this thread may end up being the next Bill Stacey self styled promotion.

Gary Stone founded the business and spends most of his time playing golf on your subscription money


----------



## breaker (20 December 2010)

*Re: Share Advisors*

rexob, unless you are totally useless do not go near an adviser you can lose your own money without paying someone else


----------



## lenny (20 December 2010)

*Re: Share Advisors*

Hi rexob, If your looking to trade a system have a look at the chartist.

Nick has several different systems on offer with alot of support as well.

Worth a look
Lenny


----------



## birkalla (20 December 2010)

*Re: Share Advisors*



ColB said:


> ```
> Does anyone know anything about ShareWealth Systems
> ```
> 
> ...




Be very wary of trading systems...a bit like horse racing betting systems. If they were so successful, why would the promoters be sharing them with others ? Plenty of free advice available, some of which is quite good.


----------



## Gaz (12 January 2011)

Rexob,

The fantastic thing about forums is that, within reason, everybody can have an opinion. To get a balanced answer to your question I suggest you have a look at what 54 of our customers had to say about myself and Share Wealth systems in response to the following post on my Blog:

_"This certainly makes sense, but as in all these 'get rich' schemes, why if you have an 'Edge' and it really works, would you want to divulge it ? Or are you, by selling this 'Edge' giving yourself a even better Edge?"_

Click here to see the responses.

Our customers are everday investors that DO use our services.  One problem with forums can be that one gets generalist opinions that have not been researched. So, as is pointed out in many posts on ASF on all subjects, you should check it out yourself and form your own opinion.



> Gary Stone founded the business and spends most of his time playing golf on your subscription money




I do play most weekends and average a round of golf during working hours around once a month when not on leave.  

Best Regards
Gary Stone

PS. We did change our company name in October 2009 from ShareFinder to Share Wealth Systems. We did this to be able to take our products offshore as "ShareFinder" was already in use overseas in company names as were the associated url's. 

Also, you can search for ShareFinder on ASF and other Forums.


----------



## nulla nulla (12 January 2011)

rexob said:


> Does anyone know anything about ShareWealth Systems




Is this a Dorothy Dix question? Followed by.......



Gaz said:


> Rexob,
> 
> The fantastic thing about forums is that, within reason, everybody can have an opinion. To get a balanced answer to your question I suggest you have a look at what 54 of our customers had to say about myself and Share Wealth systems in response to the following post on my Blog:
> 
> ...




And the answer is, "Well now that you ask, here is the answer. For 4 small payments you not only get....but you also get....and by the way we will also throw in a free set of steak knives".

Seriously, do people really think we are that gullible?


----------



## Gaz (13 January 2011)

Nulla Nulla,



> Is this a Dorothy Dix question? Followed by.......




I have absolutley no idea who "Rexob" is and it is absolutley NOT a Dorthy Dix question posted by myself or anybody that I know. 

I would be happy for you to call me and discuss this and also provide you (Nulla Nulla) with the telephone number of any of the respondees on our Forum - but I suspect you never got as far as following the link above.

Sometimes what one sees unfolding before them is an honest set of events - whether it be a thread on a forum or a string of price bars to trade. Those that take the time to do the necessary research and achieve understanding are able to tell the difference between what is honest and what is not, most of the time, at least enough to have a decent edge with what they do in life.

Those that don't take the time will never know, and sadly can only operate at the level of association with past negative events. If you have studied trading psychology, in particular Mark Douglas's material, you will know that association with the past is fatal to long term trading success in the markets.

Therefore, one must have a neutral mindset and allow the events to prove themselves. Cynics and pessimists do a lot worse in the markets than optimists but those with a neutral mindset do the best. 

If you have a desire to do well at trading you might do some research into what I have written above and study Mark Douglas's material and then you'll learn from this short thread, otherwise you can continue being cynical and continue getting the same outcomes who've always got.

Perhaps you'll take me up on my offer and suggestion but I suspect not. I await your call......

BTW, I also recommend Nick Radge, The Chartist. I know him well and can tesitify to his knowledge and integrity.

Best Regards
Gary Stone


----------



## Miner (4 July 2018)

Hello T/A
with your excellent postings and skills to interpret charts, I am taking the privilege to ask you if you would recommend or use the charts published by Sharewealth Systems. They charge a fortune and as a chartist, would you use that services @$3000 per year.


----------



## tech/a (5 July 2018)

Hi Miner
As a chartist myself no.
I’m one of these characters who trusts his own judgement.

If I was learning “Behaviour of Participants Trading Stock by recognising repeatitious
Price action and patterns in volume and price bars”
I’d spend the time looking at 1000s of charts.
You’ll see a lot of what I see and sometimes things I don’t see.

You’ll develope a feel a sense or intuition.

As for a service they may well throw up some great and interesting prospects.
But as has been pointed out before a bullish or bearish signal has a life span
It’s what happens after and before these signals that really makes or takes our
Trading dollar.

It’s the ability to be in a trade and have some clarity as to what is happening and
what we should be doing with our trade management
Minimising risk not only on the initial trade but on the profit we have in a trade at anyone time.

The best advice I can give to everyone looking at their 1000s of charts
*If it’s not as clear as day to you close the chart and move to one that is.*

Charts are like women ( and Men for Women ) there are many in the sea
Find one that suits you or *MOVE ON!*


----------



## Miner (8 July 2018)

tech/a said:


> Hi Miner
> As a chartist myself no.
> I’m one of these characters who trusts his own judgement.
> 
> ...



Very well said T/A - your wisdom is really adorable.
Even I always pick the women ) the fact remains the level of skills in understanding the chart by a Miner is no where near to a Techy (T/A). So that is the place probably Sharewealth and others encash on - knowledge gap.
I still am reviewing the trial period and will make up my mind.
In fact the charts you regularly publish, technically if I follow them, would save my $3000.
Thanks to Joe to alert you of my posting and also transferring to right thread.
Regards


----------



## basilio (7 July 2020)

Thought I should give this thread a bump.
I follow the forum Your Life Choices which is directed to retirees and older people.
Just got an email from them *specifically promoting this company. It is noted as paid advertisement of course*
Seductive little story indeed.

Wondering if anyone has any experiences on this system  and its claims ?

_In 1995, we began creating a system that uses technical analysis to deliver* reliable buy and sell notifications*. Our SPA3 Investor system tracks the market and each individual company’s price—muting the noise of news, hot broker tips, chat forums, and the likes.

Share Wealth Systems has been helping everyday investors* reduce the impact of market downturns* and grow their portfolios for over two decades. Our data-backed process takes less time (and produces more reliable results) than most traditional investing strategies.

Take a look at our portfolio over the last four and a half years. The dark blue line shows our 17.5% compounded return per year. The light blue line shows the ASX200 Accumulation Index, which had a compounded return of 7.3% per year.





As you can see, we were able to *safeguard our portfolio from the* *recent COVID-19 crash*. Our system delivered “sell signals” across the companies that we track. This saved one of our customers alone $1.5 million.

Were you one of the countless self-directed investors who undid their portfolio’s gains during this crash, or other crashes throughout your investment life? 

Protecting your investments before or during retirement is a must. If you’re interested in seeing how our system can help you do just that –check out our most recent case study.


Download the Case Study now_
*Disclaimer: *


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 July 2020)

work on your filter, bas  (its lacking an "a")


----------



## basilio (7 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> work on your filter, bas  (its lacking an "a")




Che. ? A little subtle for me Dona..
Elucidate ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 July 2020)

Usually ignore   .... vanilla clickbait about earning fixed income. 
Thought I'd have a look, I mean Fixed Income. That's got to be safe
Next step .... wow! up to *11% pa*.  With *ebsecurities *or whatever. and the *E *is for Ethical and the *B *is for Bioscience. 
Ethical Bioscience....How could I refuse? Very easily.


----------



## Gaz (22 August 2020)

basilio said:


> Thought I should give this thread a bump.
> I follow the forum Your Life Choices which is directed to retirees and older people.
> Just got an email from them *specifically promoting this company. It is noted as paid advertisement of course*
> Seductive little story indeed.
> ...




Basillo,

Hopefully, my response to your post isn’t rejected by the moderators.

The dark blue line in the equity curves chart that you posted (from the email you received through YLC) is of a real-money portfolio that I manage with my own money EXACTLY according to the rules of our longer-term mechanical system. 

The portfolio averages 20 - 25 trades a year, which are published the day after execution for our members to download and learn from (and audit).

As of 21 August, 2020 market Close, the portfolio has achieved 18.7% compounded annual return over 4.63 years.

*So, what's the big deal about 'mechanical'? *

Answer: it can be used by many others to achieve results that are very similar to the 'model' real-money portfolio you see in the chart. Which, in turn, is achieving similar results to research conducted on decades of stock price data on the ASX and U.S. markets prior to using it in live market conditions.

Differences in results will come from differing amounts of capital invested, number of open positions, brokerage rates etc. This might mean 1% - 3% annualised returns difference, either way. There are members that do better than the 'model' real-money portfolio in the equity curve chart you posted and which I manage.

The biggest difference in performance from the mechanical ‘model’ portfolio will come from how many mistakes the investor makes overriding the system with their own subjectivity. This always leads to worse performance.

So, who am I that I can design a mechanical system that works so well and that can save investors/traders 1000s of hours and many years trying (unsuccessfully) to develop their own (and in the meanwhile not achieve returns, i.e. 10s (even 100s) of $1000s in opportunity cost)? 

What follows is  just my way of speaking up publicly after quietly watching skeptics and naysayers on this and other forums over many years bag my business and what I do, without them spending a nanosecond verifying anything about me or my business before they shoot their hollow opinions from-the-hip.

(BTW, without a neutral and objective mindset there is almost a zero probability of successfully profiting from the stock market over the long term.)

I've been trading/investing on the ASX for 30 years (& US exchanges for 8). I've eye-balled 10s of 1000s of charts and executed over 5000 mechanical trades (stocks, CFDs and ETOs). 

I've spent well over 8000 hours researching stock price data manually and programmatically to design mechanical systems. 

One of the world's best trading coaches (and authors) on psychology was my mentor and personal friend for 12 years. 

I've been a panellist on financial TV shows since 2008 and still appear on TickerTV. I have written a book on self-directed investing.

I’ve presented at multiple ATAA and IFTA conferences and meetings since 1998 on designing quantitative mechanical systems—and in the U.S.

I am happy to help anybody who has an open mind to learning about technical analysis, trading, investing and the psychology of trading/investing.

Best Regards,
Gary Stone

P.S.

For 25 years, my business, Share Wealth Systems, has been helping everyday Mum & Dad investors do better with their investing in the stock market. Many for over 20 years. We have had an ASIC Licence since 1998.

Our core business is providing 2 x mechanical (rules-based) investment systems to our members. And we also provide all the necessary psychological coaching to go with that. 

For readers edification from previous posts about our ongoing fees: 2/3rds of our subscription fees are for stock market data (Norgate data).  We supply our own Australian developed technical analysis software, called Beyond Charts (we have been told by many that it is easier to use than MetaStock.) Our mechanical systems are embedded into our Beyond Charts software.​


----------



## Gaz (22 August 2020)

Miner said:


> Hello T/A
> with your excellent postings and skills to interpret charts, I am taking the privilege to ask you if you would recommend or use the charts published by Sharewealth Systems. They charge a fortune and as a chartist, would you use that services @$3000 per year.




Miner,

We certainly do not charge $3,000 a year. And "publish charts" is not what we do either. 

Please see my response of a few minutes ago for our ongoing subscription fees, 2/3rds of which are for stock market price data.

A quick question, why didn't you also approach my business yourself to find out directly what we do rather than ask a 3rd party who doesn't know much, if anything, about us?

I note the response from 'tech/a'. Who talks about achieving the level of successful 'intuitive' trading.

If you don't mind, here's my recommendation. Study Mark Douglas's works, especially his learned view on the levels of mechanical, subjective and intuitive trading, after coaching 100s of the worlds best traders. And writing 2 books on the subject.

Becoming a consistently profitable *intuitive *trader will take nearly everybody who tries over 10 years to achieve, maybe 20. And hardly any ever get there. And in the meanwhile, what happens to your investing capital and mindset while on the quest to achieve profitable intuitive trading?

It was Mark Douglas's considered view that the only path to successful intuitive trading was via the mechanical path first.

Regards
Gary Stone


----------



## Miner (23 August 2020)

Gaz said:


> Miner,
> 
> We certainly do not charge $3,000 a year. And "publish charts" is not what we do either.
> 
> ...



Hi Gary
First of all many thanks for posting on this forum.
That enriches this forum and its posters.
I am sure many of us are well aware of your coaching and system. You are a well recognised expert and do not need a miner's certificate.
Time is money in investment and trading. 
I have tried share wealth and did not continue after trial not necessarily explains if I was right or wrong. Each of us different and should be different so long we do the right things.
I was however intrigued to get a comment on my post after 2 years from you.  I have no commets on this response time of two years.
Stay safe.


----------



## Gaz (23 August 2020)

Miner said:


> Hi Gary
> ...
> I was however intrigued to get a comment on my post after 2 years from you.  I have no commets on this response time of two years.




Thank you Miner for your response.

Why 2 years?  I don't spend any time on Forums. This thread was brought to my attention and I decided to post a response for current and future readers.



Miner said:


> Hi Gary
> ...
> I have tried share wealth and did not continue after trial not necessarily explains if I was right or wrong. Each of us different and should be different so long we do the right things.
> ...




Each of us is indeed different. That's what makes the market what it is, a cauldron of different needs, wants, emotions, opinions, biases, "noise" etc etc.

The degree to how 'wrong' some participants get it, is the 'degree' to which those that get it 'right' will profit.

So, what is being 'right' wrt to investing? IMHO, ultimately, growing your wealth at a faster rate than somebody else would for you, net of all costs, including YOUR TIME. Might call it your return to effort ratio.

That is, an equity curve that rises steadily at a steeper gradient than alternative investment avenues that you would use, with acceptable drawdowns (to you) and reward to risk ratio of your approach (CAGR / Max DD for the life of the portfolio).

The net $ difference on the hard right hand edge of a Base100 comparison chart of your equity curve to those alternatives should more than account for your time invested.

In calendar year 2019 the dark blue equity curve shown above rose by 54% and I invested a maximum of 10 hours of my time for the entire year on managing that portfolio. Including all the time spent on analysis for trade selection, execution of buys and sells in the market, paperwork and entering trades and dividends into my portfolio manager.

For the whole of 2020 so far, with the COVID-19 Crash, and ensuing runup, that time is no more than 8 hours in total.

Sorry for the long response, but hopefully it will help other readers learn from it to honestly and responsibly reflect on the their own situations and review their documented Investment Plans.

Thank you for your "stay safe" wish. I wish that to you and all readers during this crazy time. I guess if we weren't in lockdown here in Melbourne I would have been on the golf course this weekend and not on a chat forum.


----------

